# مفهوم الحب في المسيحية



## sosana (20 يونيو 2008)

- نوعيات الحب
وقت تدوين العهد الجديد كان العالم اليوناني رائد الثقافة وكانت تستخدم ثلاث كلمات يونانية لتوضح ماهو الحب 
1- ايروس (Eros) وهى تعنى الشهوة الجسدية (حب جسدي) 
2- فيليو(phileo) وهو الحب على مستوى المشاعر والاحساسيس ( حب نفسي ) 
3- أغابي ؛أجابى (agape( وهو الحب الأرقى والأبقى والأنقى إذ هو يربط الأرواح قبل المشاعر والأجساد لا يجعل من الطرف الأخر شئ بل يتعامل معه ككائن حر له كرامته وحريته التي يضعها بل ويضع نفسه لأجل محبوبه وهذا الحب هو الدائم التدفق من قلب الرب لنا ؛ ليس مجرد مشاعر أو مجرد كلمات ووعود بل يعنى مايقوله ويعي مايفعله لايطلب الفرصة السانحة للاستفادة القصوى من الأخر بل يعطى المحبة المانحة لخير الأخر إن ضايق مضايقة وقتية فلأجل سعادة أبدية إذا أردنا إن نتعلمه فلنذهب لصاحبه من صلب ليعلمنا ويمنحنا إياه ليجمع بينا وبين محبوبنا به ولنرفض غيره متمسكين به بكل وضوح مهما كلفنا الأمر لان الم وقتي خير من الم دائم - 
2-حب ام هوى
تحقر الغالبية العظمى من قيمة الحب بل ويخلطون بينه وبين الهوى والادهى انهم يتغنون له فهل من فرق بينهما ؟ الحب بحسب فكر الله ينبع من قلب الله ويصب فى قلبك فائضا متدفقا نحو المحبوب باذلا نفسك لاجلك دون طمعا فى مكسب حسى بغيض جاعلا من حبك سياجا يحميه لاسجنا يأويه لاغش فيه بل كلى الصراحة دون وقاحة
اما الهوى (وهو العملة المزيفة للحب والحية المعبرة عن الشهوة الردية) فهو جموح العاطفة؛ الانسياق الجامح؛ شهوة أو رغبة مستحوذة على أحدهم للحصول على شئ ما (جنسى ) ؛ الرغبة الهائجة غرضه لا الشخص الذى يجب أن تتجه اليه بل الجسد؛ الامتلاك ؛المال ؛ الجمال ولدينا أوضح مثال على ذلك قصة أمنون وثامار ( 2 صموئيل 13)فليعطنا الرب البصيرة الروحية للتفريق بينهما والخلاص من الهوى والامتلاء من الحب لنكون دائما فى ظل رب الحب فلنطلب الحب ولنحيا به واذا سقطت فى الهوى تب للرب فيملأك بالحب الذى يطرد كل هوى ونجاسة راجع( كولوسى5:3) والرب معك مادامت تطلبه بكل قلبك 
3-ياعالم ياهوووووه غصبا عنى بأحبه، بأحبها 

-وفى بعض لقاءات المشورة أتعامل مع شباب وشابات يبكون ع أشخاص يظنون انهم يحبونهم وعندما أتناقش معهم يرددون عبارة(غصبا عنى.....) ان لم أرتيط بفلان هأموت نفسى.... أصلك ماتعرفش الحب وعمايله وبهدوء أحاول أن أبصرهم بأن مايجتازون فيه ليس سويا وانه شئ ابليسى وليس الهى............
فتعالوابنا نستنير بنور الفهم المسيحى مع من يعد نجوم اللوعة والاسى سهرا لاجل من يدعى انه محبوبه أو قلقا على من يريد الأرتباط به وكيف نكون أسوياء فى حبنا 
ولنفهم معا مايلى
1-خلق الله الانسان ذو ارادة حرة ،اذا فالانسان له القدرة بمعونة الرب ع تقرير مايريد فاذا قلت غصب عنى او مش قادر ع البعد فأنت لست ع ماخلقك الله عليه ؛فأنت مقيد وتحتاج الى فكاك الهى من قيودك
2-الانسان كائن عاقل مفكر له بصيرة تحتاج الى الاستنارة الالهية لكى مايتخذ القرار الصائب
3-العاطفة فى الانسان السوى مقودة لاقائدة وان أختل هذا القانون أختلت معه موازين وتوازن الكيان الانسانى
اذا بارادتى الواعية أقرر ان أحب من أحب وأرتبط بمن أرتبط ولاصحة للأقوال والأفعالية القهرية فى المفاهيم المسيحية والسؤال المحورى كيف أخلص من هذا؟
1-أخضع كيانك للرب ان كنت تعتبره انه الهك الامين والذى يحبك ليعيد الى ماخلقك عليه ولاجله
2- التوبة الكاملة عن غياب وعيك وعدم القيادة بروحه القدوس وأخيرا الاستعداد الدائم لتبعيته والحياة الواعية وفقا لمشيئته

اسفة للادارة اذا كانت فيه بعض الالفاظ الخارجة


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

*الله موضوع جااااااااااااااامد*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

الحب بحسب فكر الله ينبع من قلب الله ويصب فى قلبك فائضا متدفقا نحو المحبوب باذلا نفسك لاجلة دون طمعا فى مكسب حسى بغيض جاعلا من حبك سياجا يحميه لاسجنا يأويه لاغش فيه بل كلة صراحة دون وقاحة

موضوع اكثر من رائع
سوسانا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## moramahfouz (20 يونيو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز جدا ورائع 
ربنا يعوضك
مورا


----------



## mena samir2008 (20 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ASTRO (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

*تسلمى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## pirloalg (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

*موووضوع جميل .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.​*


----------



## monmooon (21 يونيو 2008)

بجد موضوع رائع وياريت الكل يدخل عليه وربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## sosana (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

ميرسي بجد لردودكم واتمنى اني اكون دايما عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

موضوع رائع جدا يا سوسنا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

كلام جميل جدا  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Fadie (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

شكرا سوسانا على الموضوع الجميل , بس فى شوية نقاط عايز أوضحها:

1- اه الرسول بيقول لا يتسلط عليك شىء , اللى هو (غصب عنى) , بس دة عن العادات اللى بيمارسها الإنسان و مش بيقدر يتخلص منها زى التدخين مثلاً , هنا (غصب عنى) غلط. بس فى حب أى إنسان (غصب عنى) مش غلط لأن لو الإنسان يقدر بكل سهولة يبطل يحب الإنسان اللى بيحبه يبقى مش بيحبه اساسا.

2- حب الله , تقدر متحبش الله؟ سيبك من سما و نار , أنت بحريتك الشخصية كإنسان لك علاقة شخصية قوية مع الله , تقدر تقول انا بأيدى ممكن أقطع العلاقة اللى بينى و بينه دى؟ لا متقدرش لأنك بتحبه عشان هو حبك و بالتالى متقدرش متحبش الله و تقرر فى يوم و ليلة و تقول انا مش هحب الله من إنهاردة.

3- (غصب عنى) عن الحب لاحظتها فى الخدمة بين الشباب الصغير teen age , لسببين: إما لأن معظم الحالات دى بتبقى مجرد تعود مش بترتقى لمستوى الحب الناضج أو لسبب جنسى , و الأغلب السبب الأول. عشان كدة بنشوف خُدام كتير بيقولوا لا مفيش حاجة اسمها غصب عنك , لا هو فى (غصب عنى) بس حالات الشباب الصغير بيكون تعود , فبيكون مثله مثل أى عادة بيتعود عليها الإنسان زى التدخين , و فى الحالة دى فعلاً بيكون (غصب عنى) تصرف غلط مش صحيح.

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع , من الموضوعات النادرة فى المجال دة اللى بتعجبنى :16_14_21:


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي اوووووووووووي على ردودكم يا جماعة


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (25 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع رائع اوي


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي يا مسيحي لردك


----------



## emy (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مفهوم الحب في المسيحية*

*مرسى يا قمر ليكى *
*عالموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي يا ايمي على ردك


----------

